# What are the best TV shows right now?



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

16 and Pregnant


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

The Office (though it's not as good as it used to be, so not the "best right now")
The Middle--I generally find family comedies bland, but I love this show
Weeds
It's Always Sunny In Philly
Daily Show/Colbert Report for news. Ironic these guys had to be the ones to tell people to calm down...
Glenn Beck for comedy :tongue:...joking, mostly. 

I want to start watching Modern Family, for those who watch, is it better if you catch them in order?


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

House M.D. - Have been watching it a lot lately currently up to Season 4.
Dexter - Watched a bit of S4 on TV then went back and saw the first 3. Gotta get the 4th season some time, not watching S5 till I've finished it.

Currently airing:
The Walking Dead - Seen 2 episodes so far and it looks promising.
Boardwalk Empire - Also looks promising though it looks like it may have the tendency to drag on.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Lip Service. I just started watching the show online yesterday, and omg this show fills the large gap that The L Word left, after Jenny's pathetic death. And not to mention the sex scenes are _hoottt._


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lately, Dexter.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Supernatural
Boondocks
The Walking Dead
UFC 
Tosh.0
Vanguard
Dirty Jobs
Glee!!
Bleach
Blue Mountain State
Family Guy


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*Above all:*

Being Erica


It has helped me get through to myself while laughing along the way. To be honest, I teared up for the first time during season 3 episode 11 " Adam's family."








The United States of Tara


It has widened my understanding of multi-personality disorder, it has so much depth and drama within the family that loves each other no matter what ridiculous thing they must confront.









I would not recommend a show if it hasn't helped me in one or another

I posted the beginning opening credits so that if you ever flipped through the channels maybe these links will remind you of how the show starts out


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

The newish bbc "sherlock" series. I really enjoyed it. 






I also like fringe, from what i've seen.


----------



## IAmWhoAmI (Jun 23, 2010)

Sticking only to current tv shows:

Dexter

The League

The Office

Parks and Recreation (back in Jan)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Daily Show
Colbert Report
Family Guy
Mythbusters
Doctor Who
Top Gear


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

YouTube - Two and a Half Men Charlie Drunk Hahaha


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory
Bones
Stargate: SG-1
Stargate: Atlantis
Star Trek: the Next Generation
Star Trek: Voyager
Primeval
How The Universe Works

The first four seen from front to back, the last one not a conventional series, but a series nonetheless, one which I've seen consistently since its first airing on Discovery Science (the Science Channel for Americans.)


----------



## pinktees (Feb 18, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Insert [adult swim] Show
Dexter
Boardwalk Empire
The Walking Dead

I still miss Battlestar Galactica...best show ever


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> What is the United States of Terra about?
> 
> I've never heard.


It's about a woman with Multiple Personalities Disorder and the mystery behind the trauma that caused that disorder in her as well as the trouble her 'alts' get her into. I like it, though I'm not sure I'd say it's one of the best television shows on right now. 



PseudoSenator said:


> Pawn Stars
> Ancient Aliens
> Into the Universe with Stephen Hawking


Another person whose porn is the history/science channels?
And I thought I was the only one who watched Pawn Stars, heh.

Anyway, I'd have to go with Dexter even though it's been mentioned many times. I also like Caprica and Bones.


----------



## nvchad2 (Jan 6, 2011)

MikeAngell said:


> Dexter
> 
> Michael C Hall is just an awesome actor, period.


Only show worth watching. And it wouldn't be Dexter without Michael C Hall that's for sure.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Modern Family is the only show I watch that is actually airing new episodes. Otherwise, I have seen all the American Dad's, and Lost. I've seen all of a couple other series but those are my favorite.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Community(NBC)-For Laughs

The First 48(A&E)-For Drama


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

The best shows that are currently on (and I will sit through commercials to watch):
–Community
–30 Rock
–Fringe
–Bones
–Psych
–Ancient Aliens
–It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
–The Daily Show
–House


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

Spongebob Squarepants
17, 18, or 19 Kids and Counting
Undercover Boss
Little House on the Prarie
Project Runway
What Would You Do?


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

community community community
my weeks kinda revolves around this show and thursday nights

it's always sunny in Philadelphia 
misfits
being human


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

In the past I've watched Friends, Simpsons, and South Park. Don't like TV series in general. Prefer watching movies. Last December and January a TV channel in Turkey was sending "The Big Bang Theory" (not dubbed) and I saw it for the first time and liked it. I had seen House for a few minutes before but thought it was just one of those hospital series. In Turkey, where it wasn't dubbed, I discovered that it was much more than just one of those hospital series! Otherwise I'll continue with movies and staying away from TV series.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lie to Me
Parks & Recreation (hilarious)
The Office (hilarious)
Weeds
Luther (very dark!)
Better off Ted (hilarious)


----------



## shashastone (Mar 17, 2011)

The best tv shows are pokemon,a family guy,glee and dancing with the stars.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Bang Theory
Raising Hope


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

-Haven
-Criminal Minds
-Fringe


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother
House
Lie to Me
Tosh.0
Community
Family Guy
South Park


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

My current favorite TV shows are Bones and Criminal Minds. I really liked Big Love, but this past Sunday was the last episode ever, so


----------

